

Gobenchdb: Tracking Go Benchmark Data - emcox
http://blog.yhathq.com/posts/introducing-gobenchdb.html

======
emcox
We needed a way to organize the data generated by go test -bench and write it
to a database to track system performance over time. For this reason, we
created the command line tool, gobenchdb.

